# Worming rabbits



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I was wondering what you used and how often you do it? Leo is wormed every 6 months with panacur. Just wanted to make sure that was the right stuff to use really


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you worm your bun....which I dont but it's each to their own....it's can be done 2 to 4 times a year and panacur paste is supposed to be a good one.
The only reason I dont do it is because mine have never had them anyway and carrots are a natural wormer....if I ever found any though I'd use panacur because it's the one I've heard the better reviews on
Clare xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I used Panacur for 6 weeks, and apparently, I don't need to use it again unless they have an infection of worms. Scientists are wondering if the 9-day preventation course of Panacur is actually any use.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

ive never wormed mine (well there only about 10 months anyway lol!!) and got new new buns saturday 

Should i worm them? x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I dont panacur mine, i Dreamer had a course at the rescue and i gave Teddy acourse when he came to me because you never know their history. All my buns have carrots and i keep a close eye on them. I dont really think its necessary in buns unless someone has evidence to prove otherwise?


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

crofty said:


> All my buns have carrots and i keep a close eye on them.


Same....

As for the new buns (piccys to be on here soooon!) should i give them a course as i dont know the history..? they dont mix with patch or pebbles.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I used Panacur for 6 weeks, and apparently, I don't need to use it again unless they have an infection of worms. Scientists are wondering if the 9-day preventation course of Panacur is actually any use.


I have heard pretty much the same, also research to see if regular worming does any damage, nothing solid though so nobody worry about it....

I love my buns dearly but admit to never having wormed when there's no evidence to sugest they have them....rabbit worms are not common at all.
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I used Panacur for 6 weeks, and apparently, I don't need to use it again unless they have an infection of worms. Scientists are wondering if the 9-day preventation course of Panacur is actually any use.


A 9 day course of panacur is a waste of money tbh
I worm my buns for a 28 day course bleaching their enclosures on day 21 and 28 this is to prevent EC I would strongly recommend doing this 2 - 4 times a year.
EC is spread in urine spores so even if you have house rabbits you can still be at risk of this horrible debilitating disease :eek6:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't worm mine. Our vet told us that we could put a sprinkling of DE (which we have for our hens) in their food and it should do the job if they do ever get them.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> A 9 day course of panacur is a waste of money tbh
> I worm my buns for a 28 day course bleaching their enclosures on day 21 and 28 this is to prevent EC I would strongly recommend doing this 2 - 4 times a year.
> EC is spread in urine spores so even if you have house rabbits you can still be at risk of this horrible debilitating disease :eek6:


What i've been told agrees with the above. 9 days isn't enough to kill EC (which is a parasite) and so if you are going to worm rabbits it needs to be done for the full 28 days.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> A 9 day course of panacur is a waste of money tbh
> I worm my buns for a 28 day course bleaching their enclosures on day 21 and 28 this is to prevent EC
> EC is spread in urine spores so even if you have house rabbits you can still be at risk of this horrible debilitating disease :eek6:


Completely agree with this.
Apparently, over 60% of rabbits are carriers of EC, so should ideally have a one off 28 day course as a precautionary measure.

You have to bleach on days 21 and 28 as this is the period in the cycle that the spores are shed. (I think)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so I don't have to worm him then? It was EC I was worried about from what I'd read on the internet it sounds awful


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Ok so I don't have to worm him then? It was EC I was worried about from what I'd read on the internet it sounds awful


You don't need to worm as such but you need to give a 28 day course of panacur wormer as VampiricLust said 60% of rabbits are carriers of ec so even if they don't show symptoms they could still carry the parasite :scared:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok I'll get some tomorrow and start on that. But he's a free range house rabbit how do I do the bleaching? He's only in his pen at night


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Ok I'll get some tomorrow and start on that. But he's a free range house rabbit how do I do the bleaching? He's only in his pen at night


The spores are carried in the urine so not sure if that means you just bleach where they've weed?

If you shampooed your carpet and hoovered it I expect this would be ok. I dettoled my rabbits trays and mopped the floor with dettol when I did mine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Just bleach his litter tray and pen on day 21 and 28 :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok I'll do that then


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Bleach is to my knowledge, the only thing that kills the spores.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So worm him everyday for 28 days and bleach the pen and litter tray on day 21 and 28?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Crikey Im going to bleach my litter trays tomorrow, i always use dettol 

To my knowledge Joey and Tinkerbell have never had panacur either!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> So worm him everyday for 28 days and bleach the pen and litter tray on day 21 and 28?


Yep that's right :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok I'll start tomorrow


----------

